# Fischnachwuchs 2009



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

nun ist mein Teich knapp ein Jahr alt uns dann das: 

ich durfte vorgestern feststellen, dass sich meine Gründlinge ordentlich vermehrt haben. 3 große sind im Teich und nun sind sicher noch 50 kleine, so 1-3cm entstanden   :freu 

Einige, kleine Goldies konnte ich ebenfalls ausmachen - aber höchstens 10 stk.

Ich :beeten das viele gut über den Winter kommen und vorher noch ordentlich zulegen - im nächsten Frühjahr würde ich dann gern welche an Interessierte, aber bei mir in der Nähe wohnende Teichfreunde abgeben. Versand kommt nicht in Frage.


Wie siehst bei euch so mit Nachwuchs in 2009 aus ?


----------



## Aristocat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Ralf!
Auch ich bin Oma geworden  allerdings weiß ich nicht ob Goldie oder Shubukin  auch habe ich nur ein Jungtier gesehen, ca. 1 cm groß.


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> allerdings weiß ich nicht ob Goldie oder Shubukin  auch habe ich nur ein Jungtier gesehen, ca. 1 cm groß.



Schubunkin sollten bereits gefärbt sein, Goldfische sind noch nicht eingefärbt. Von daher sollte der Unterschied schnell erkennbar sein. Allerdings sollen sich beide auch untereinander kreutzen können.

Bei einem Jungfisch wird es aber sicherlich nicht bleiben. Einzelkinder sind ja bei Fische wohl eher selten

Ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Nachwuchs im Teich bekomme, obwohl sich einer meiner Goldfische in den letzten Tagen kaum von der Stelle rührt. Er hällt sich immer in der Nähe des __ Tausendblatt am Wassereinlauf auf. Entweder habe ich bald einen __ Goldfisch weniger, oder es gibt viel Arbeit für die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche.

Ich habe ja ketztes Jahr de Dummheit gemacht und habe die kleinen Fische gekauft und  in den Miniteich gesetzt. Dort gab es auch am Ende des Sommers Nachwuchs. Einige habe ich mit den Goldfischen ins Aquarium zum Überwintern gesetzt. Eines Morgens waren sie alle weg und die großen Fische hatten keinen Hunger:shock

Der Rest, der sich im Herbst nicht fangen ließ, überlebte den Winter nicht.

Ich würde mich daher nicht unbedngt freuen, wenn ich Nachwuchs im Teich entdecken würde. Für mehr Fische ist er zu klein. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Heiko!
Das Baby, dass ich gesehen habe war grau (also eher Goldie). Allerdings habe ich einen Shubukin, der alles anbaggert, was nicht bei 3 auf der Seerose ist. :shock Jetzt heisst er "James Brown" nach dem Musiker wer ihn nicht kennt 
Danke für Deinen Tipp. Ich werde mal, wenn die Knipse wieder geht, einstellen wo bei mir die "KInderstube" ist.


----------



## mikozi (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen auch gedacht: "Huch, was huscht denn da durch den Teich?"
Heute nun hab ich bisher 3 helle Minifische und 2 Dunkle ausfindig machen können.
Als Eltern kommen nur 3 in Frage. Ein Sarasaweibchen, ein gelbes Goldfischweibchen und als Papa ein __ Shubunkin.
Die 3 Kois, die mit im Teich schwimmen haben noch nix vollbracht. Das dauert wohl noch.
Jetzt weiß ich aber auch, warum sie momentan ständig in den Pflanzen hängen und alles durchforsten. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das der Goldie-Sarasa-Shubunkin-Laich vor ihren gefräßigen Mäulern sicher ist, aber so kann man sich täuschen.
Sollten die Kleinen den Winter gut überstehen, werden sie im nächsten Jahr eine neue Herrberge bei Bekannten bekommen.  Die haben einen wesentlich größeren Teich wie wir und sind dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## Macke150983 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo.... Habe heute auch Nachwuchs in meinem Teich gesichtet.... Weiß aber ehrlich nicht was das sein könnte... In frage kommen Grundeln Goldfische Koi.... Woran erkenn ich das den????


----------



## unicorn (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

bei uns im Teich wimmelt es von Babies - in 5 versch8iedenen Größen.

Besatz sind eigentlich 4 Goldfische gewesen. Viele der Babies sind aber rot-schwarz-weiß, also tipp ich auf __ Shubunkin... vielleicht waren die Großeltern der Babies welche?


----------



## JoergK (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

bei uns ist der Nachwuchs schon fleißig


Mini-Goldies, knapp 3 cm bei der Teichreinigung...
 
Ist das jetzt Kinderarbeit

voll in den Trupp Elritzen integriert 

 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

 Freunde,

heute hab ich mal so ca. gezählt  - es sind so um die 100 Gründlingskinder unterschiedlicher Größe die sich an dem sich mittlerweile gebildeteten Algenteppich erfreut und hauptsächlich am Wasserauslauf aufhalten. Mal sehen ob ich die im nächsten Jahr abgeben kann 

Sollte ich diesen leichten Algenrasen nach eurer Meinung nach lieber über den Winter beibehalten und keinen große Herbstgrundreinigung mit absaugen veranlssen ? Auch wenn ich nun einen Standardeisfeihalter besitze ?


----------



## waterman (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo,

mein Nachwuchs sieht so aus. Ein bischen unscharf (3.Versuch).
Könnt Ihr Fachleute erkennen, ob Schubunkin oder Koi?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Fiiaa (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

hey leute heute haben wir unseren ersten nachwuchs entdeckt!
Und wir haben unseren teich erst 3 monate!!
wir haben bitterlinge (die haben wir schon erwischt als sie eier in die __ muscheln gelegt haben), koiis, goldfische und gründlinge. 
hier mal ein foto von den kleinen .. sin ca 50 stück grob geschätzt ^^
was sie sind kann bestimmt noch keiner erkennen aber kann jemand sagen wiealt sie ca sind?? mein vater tippt auf gründlinge aba ich glaub das sind goldfische. die kois dürften eigentlich noch nicht gejungt haben
hoffe man kann was erkennen


----------



## Kleiner Bär (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Freunde,

ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Wir haben seit letzten September einen Teich. Seit April dieses Jahr waren da auch Fische drin. Die Besatzung habe ich im Profil aufgelistet. Seit Juni konnten wir auch ein paar kleine Fische beobachten. Da der Teich nur 80 cm Tief ist war von Anfang schon klar, das Sie zum Winter ins Aquarium umziehen müssen. Das Aquarium haben wir seit 2 Wochen aufgebaut und Wasser drin Pflanzen etc., damit es sich "einlaufen" kann.
Bis vor ca. drei Wochen war das Wasser im Teich recht klar, als man konnte bis ca 15 cm über dem Grund gucken. Seit diesen drei Wochen wurde das Wasser immer Grüner und Möckiger, und fing auch langsam an zu stingen. Nicht sehr doll, aber man hat gemerkt, irgendetwas stimmt nicht.
Am Montag haben wir uns dann ein Herz gefasst, und alle Fische aus dem Teich gesammelt und in das Auqarium gesetzt. Da schwimmen sie nun glücklich drin herum. Ich weiß das man nicht so viele Fische auf einmal einsetzten soll, aber ich wusste auch keinen anderen Rat.
Am darauffolgeneden Tag habe ich den Teich komplett leer gemacht. Ich fand dann einen Bodengrund vor, der schwarz war, (Es war gewaschener Spielsand) und gestunken hat wie verrückt. Den hab ich gewaschen und den Teich an sich auch sauber gemacht und mit Leitungswasser wiederbefüllt. Fische sollen da dieses Jahr nicht mehr rein, da ic denke der Transportstress für den Weg zum Teich und wieder ins AQ steht nicht im Verhältnis zu den 4 oder 5 Wochen die Sie dann noch im Teich verbringen würden. Sie ziehen nächtes Frühjahr wieder in den Teich. Ich führe das ganze darauf zurück, das die Fischies sich einfach zu stark vermehrt haben. Kann das sein?
So das zur Geschichte. Jetzt die eigendliche Frage:
Was kann das für ein Fisch werden? Ihr findet ein Bild in meinem Album. Wird das ein __ Goldfisch, ein __ Bitterling oder was ganz anderes? Ich hoffe man kann das erkennen, die halten immer nicht still.... Ich hab da gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele von. Manche noch mini und manche schon so 3 cm groß. Ich werde Sie auch abgeben müssen, weil es sind einfach zu viele.
Bitte helft mir da mal...


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen, das ist ein __ Goldfisch.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Hobgoblin (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Moin Moin,

ich habe am Samstag auch Nachwuchs in meinem Teich entdeckt. Bis jetzt 5 oder 6 in verschiedenen Größen (1-2 cm). Um welche Art es sich handelt kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.
Gerechnet habe ich damit nicht, da der Teich erst im Juni fertig und mit Fischen besetzt wurde.


----------



## Klausile (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Leute,

auch wir haben, trotz __ Katzenwels, wieder Fischnachwuchs.
Einige sind eindeutig Goldis - da noch kpl. dunkel gefärbt.
Es schwimmen aber auch  8 oder 10 weiße Fische mit roten und schwarzen Flecken durch den Teich. Die sind schon zwischen 3 und 5 cm groß. Da ich noch keine Barteln entdecken konnte, gehe ich mal davon aus das es Schubun.. dingsbums sind.

Nächstes Jahr kommt noch ein Sonnenbarsch dazu. Ich weiß ja bald nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Jungfischen. Vorm letzten Jahr sind mindestens 20 Goldis übrig geblieben - die dieses Jahr schon fleißig mit gelaicht haben.

Aber so ist das nun mal, wenn man einen gut bepflanzen Fischteich hat, in dem sich der Fischnachwuchs gut verstecken kann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## wp-3d (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo,

habe dieses Jahr auch mal wieder ein paar kleine bunte Karpfen.

             

Hier sind noch Bilder von Anfang Juni im Alter von ca. 7 Tagen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=230901#post230901


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Wow Werner,

tolle Bilder toll

Hier ein Video von heute mit 1cm Shubi Babys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIOrvZ3Ccc

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kleiner Bär (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Freunde,

2 von dem ganzen haufen sind jetzt schon gelb- orange. Einer ist rot schwarz geflecht. Der Rest von der Bande ist noch ein bisschen zögerlich... Mal abwarten.

@ Werner:
Das sind wirklich klasse Bilder. Herzlich glückwunsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo Werner!

Wirklich tolle Aufnahmen! Ich hab' mir auch schon einen ausgesucht...  Aber wie machst du das, dass sie fast alle den gleichen Fleck auf der Stirn haben? 

Auch unsere Teichbewohner waren nicht faul..  Unsere 8 Pimephales promelas haben ganze Arbeit geleistet... Hier eine Aufnahme speziell für Friedhelm, wo er doch quasi der Urgroßvater ist!  
  
Unser "Krüppelchen", munter wie alle anderen:  

Und hier eine kleine Auswahl unserer Goldsarabunkins (den Begriff musste ich dir kurz klauen, Mitch!   ):

   
   
  

Einer hübscher und bunter als der andere! Sie paddeln auch nicht mehr planlos durch den Teich, sondern bilden kleine Schwärme und benehmen sich schon zuweilen wie die Alten... 

Wir sehen uns im nächsten Frühjahr im Flohmarkt!


----------



## Tatjana (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Wir haben auch Nachwuchs, aber unser Wasser ist erstens nicht so klar (noch nicht ) und zweitens sind sie soooo schnell, die kleinen Rabauken, sind sich zu fein für die Kamera, smile


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

meine hängen immer nur faul in der Sonne rum


----------



## Tatjana (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

so ne Gemeinheit!

Seh ich vielleicht so schrecklich aus, das die sich immer vor mir erschrecken? 

Morgen sollen sie umziehen.

Der Wind macht den ganzen Teich kaputt.
Nun ziehen sie in ihr Winterquartier und dann gibts nächstes Jahr was größeres 

Freu mich schon auf morgen, dann wissen wir endlich, wie viele Babys da sind und wie ob die Rotaugen wirklich Rotaugen sind oder Rotfedern? ....

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## Bebel (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hatte heute morgen schon eine Überraschung.

Habe einen Betonkübel in dem ich immer meine Filterbürsten ausspüle. Dort hatte ich nach der letzten Filterreinigung den abgespülten Schlamm mit dem Wasser stehen lassen. 

Ich hatte schon vor einiger Zeit gesehen, daß sich Spitzschlammschecken entwickelt hatten, habe dann auch noch meinen __ Wasserstern in den Kübel getan, weil der voller Fadenalgen war um ihn bei Gelegenheit davon zu befreien. 

Als ich heute nach längerer Zeit mal wieder in den Kübel geschaut habe fand ich dort zwei putzmuntere kleine (ca.1-2cm) __ Shubunkin vor.

Leider habe ich nicht so schnell an ein Foto gedacht, jetzt schwimmen sie schon mit ihren Geschwistern im Teich.

Erstaunt haben mich die guten Wasserwerte im Kübel (die ich gleich getestet hatte) erstaunlich was so ein bischen Teichschlamm aus dem Filter so ausmacht.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Nickelaus64 (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in diesem Jahr auch ein wenig Nachwuchs bekommen ... und einen kleinen Teil mal in ein Becken getan, um zu versuchen, sie über den Winter zu bekommen(JA, ich weiss, dass es ganz schön Arbeit, Sauerstoff & Wasserwechsel ist ;-) )... und bis jetzt geht es ihnen auch recht gut siehe Bilder 

Dabei habe ich 2 Fischies, die etwas anders ausschauen als all die andren (eigentlich sollten es Kois sein, da ich nix andres im Teich habe) ... auch dazu siehe "Monster"-Bilder ... Könnt Ihr mir evtl. sagen, um was es sich bei den Monstern handelt .... sie sind echt schon WESENTLICH größer als alle anderen ...wobei die Unterschiede eh schon riesig sind...

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## Nickelaus64 (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Ups...und nun auch hier noch die Bilder meiner "Monsterbabies" .... wer weiss was ???


----------



## wp-3d (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*



Nickelaus64 schrieb:


> Ups...und nun auch hier noch die Bilder meiner "Monsterbabies" .... wer weiss was ???



Hi Ralf,

ich denke es sind __ Shubunkin, wahrscheinlich als Eier mit Pflanzen importiert.


----------



## Reginsche (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Ralf ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück mit deinen Kleinen als ich.

Bei sitzen sie gerade wieder mal in einem Medikamentenbad.

Nie wieder fisch ich die Kleinen aus dem Teich.

Was ich aber bei deinen Kleinen ganz interessant finde.
Du hast da genau so einen kleinen Gelben mit einem Punkt auf dem Kopf.
Davon schwimmen bei mir auch welche rum.
Ich glaub zwei oder sogar drei.


----------



## Nickelaus64 (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs 2009*

Hi Reginsche,

vielen Dank ... allerdings bin ich nach dem Lesen Deiner Erfahrungsberichte mehr als skeptisch und passe gut auf die kleinen auf ... hoffentlich gehts gut  Da dies meine ersten Jungen sind, bin ich natürlich total gespannt ... aber ich aknn Dir auch schon jetzt recht gebe....solch eine Arebit tut man sich normalerweise nicht an ...sondern lässt tatsächlich der Natur seinen Lauf...aber schau mer mal ... und bleiben optimistisch ... drücke Dir auch alle Daumen !!!


@ Werner: Auch Dir danke ... denke auch, es sind "Monster-Shubis"


----------

